# Scotch - Bad memory



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

As a young soldier years ago was probably already schnockered and tried some JW while stationed in Egypt and it was the worst tasting stuff i have ever had. Now saying that, i hear of folks drinking this stuff like it is comes from the fountain of youth. If you had one bottle (not breaking the bank) to recommend that could possibly change my outlook on Scotch, what would it be? Thanks.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite ones are...

The Glenlivet French Oak Reserve 15yr old. About $50 a bottle.

Macallan Fine Oak 15yr old also about $50 a bottle.

Glenfiddich 12yr old.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Scotch is very similar to cigars in a sense that it is an aquired taste. It is amazing how different 2 scotches can be, even if they are from the same label. And this is no different from cigars. Scotch IMO is an great companion to a fine cigar. But I have sampled many different types to find what is best for me. I don't disagree with you about JW. I can not stand the "red". However, try the "black" or the "green"... these may be more along with your particular tastes. Definitely stay away from the "blue"! Not only is it god awfully expensive... it requires an extremely defined scotch palate!
I think DOZER gave you some excellent choices. Don't give up on it... just like cigars, you'll find your niche and absolutely love it.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the Dalmore Cigar Malt Scotch under $40/bottle


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Glennfiditch 12 yr old!!!! 30 bucks and best scotch I have ever tasted!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

My first "cheaper" scotch that I found to taste good was Speyburn Scotch. This is a 10-yr single malt scotch that can usually be found for around $20 a bottle.

It's not as good as Glenlivit, Glenfiddich, or Balvenie (nowhere near); however, for the price, it's good.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Think i am going to try the Glenfidditch 12 for the Post Thanksgiving Dinner Smoke. The Class Six down here may have some pretty good prices on these. Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes. Now I am thinking I may have to go find a fine smoke to accompany. There are a couple nice shops down here in Columbia.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

For me, cognac and good brandy were my "gateway drug" to single malt scotch and then on to single barrel bourbon.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been pretty happy lately drinking a nice glass of Abelour on the rocks. Tasty 12 year, double cask scotch. You can usually pick it up for under $45 a bottle.

http://www.aberlour.com/12yearoldsherrymatured/


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Just tried brandy for the first time a few weeks ago. Not bad, just learning of the different grades. Unfortunately i wasted my strong stomach days on Jaegermiester and Rumple Minz. Alot of Iron City too (if it weren't premium beer, it wouldn't say it on the label!)


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you'll find an aged single malt much more to your liking. That being said, I would not recommend Glenlivet or Glenfiddich 12 year old because they are more harsh than a 15 year old or an 18 year old by the same label. I agree that Johnnie Walker (especially the lowest one which is the Red Label) are not very good scotches. The Black Label is barely palatable and their Blue Label is supposed to be a good blend but it's very expensive and in my opinion not worth the money.

Try the Glenfiddich 15 year old Solara or the 18 year old Ancient Reserve. You will find them noticeably smoother than the 12 year old. These are classic Highland scotches. Lowlands scotches are the other family with Islay being the third distinctive group. Islays are smoky and peaty. Campbletowns are considered the fourth group but there are only two or three (Springbank is the more notable one).

The Highland/Speysides are good ones to start with and if you develop a taste for them, then you can try the Islays (pronounced eye-la) which are a world all their own. The popular Islays are Bowmore, Laphroaig and Lagavulin.

I only know this because a long time ago, someone bought me the Michael Jackson's Single Malt Guide which is a very good book on the subject. I prefer scotch over brandy. Cognac is a brandy.


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> For me, cognac and good brandy were my "gateway drug" to single malt scotch and then on to single barrel bourbon.


That's funny you mention that John, I started with Cognacs too and then found I liked single malt scotches much more. I have tried some fancy bourbons but I haven't found one yet to my liking with the famous Maker's Mark being my least favorite. The Woodford Reserve was okay but I just can't get into them.

Are there some single malt scotches you still like? If so, can you tell me which ones? You may be able to tell me about one I've probably never had which would be worth a try!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> I think you'll find an aged single malt much more to your liking. That being said, I would not recommend Glenlivet or Glenfiddich 12 year old because they are more harsh than a 15 year old or an 18 year old by the same label. I agree that Johnnie Walker (especially the lowest one which is the Red Label) are not very good scotches. The Black Label is barely palatable and their Blue Label is supposed to be a good blend but it's very expensive and in my opinion not worth the money.
> 
> Try the Glenfiddich 15 year old Solara or the 18 year old Ancient Reserve. You will find them noticeably smoother than the 12 year old. These are classic Highland scotches. Lowlands scotches are the other family with Islay being the third distinctive group. Islays are smoky and peaty. Campbletowns are considered the fourth group but there are only two or three (Springbank is the more notable one).
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was at the class six today and they have quite a good selection. I noticed they do have quite a few 15 and 18 yrs for not that much more money. Will grab a bottle for the holidays and shoot some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

BTW, I think it was JW Red I had. YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! Would equate to carb cleaner.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Chris, when your through with your Scotch degree, I hope you will take a few graduate courses in Irish Whiskey. Bushmills and Jameson are good. I have yet to try Connemara (referenced here) but really want to. I have a good excuse though. My wife is pregnant...smoking and drinking are at a premium and Robusto's doesn't carry it (HINT, HINT, John, Dan, and Lynn).


----------



## awsmith4-cl (Aug 24, 2007)

I would try The Balvenie 12yr., Glenmorongie 10yr and the Glenlivet 12yr to start with. These also tend to go well with Corojo cigars.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> My first "cheaper" scotch that I found to taste good was Speyburn Scotch. This is a 10-yr single malt scotch that can usually be found for around $20 a bottle.
> 
> It's not as good as Glenlivit, Glenfiddich, or Balvenie (nowhere near); however, for the price, it's good.


ErDoc is right on about Speyburn... damn good for 20 bucks!!!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I love Canaidan Rye whiskey, brandy and Cognac........I have tried scotch a few different times...I just can't acquire a taste for it.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Will try the scotch first. Mystified by it due to previous experience of JW. Wife bought me a bartender book and tried a stinger for first time a while back. Not bad but think i added too much menthe. Am game for trying the Irish Whiskey, but also found out mama got a bun in the oven. Might need to save that for when the hormones go really nutty


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

sysrock said:


> ...I hope you will take a few graduate courses in Irish Whiskey. Bushmills and Jameson are good.


I've recently been drinking Clontarf Irish Whiskey and find it to be very smooth with a great finish. It's like a mildly sweet scotch. I'm able to buy it for around $25. Might be a good intro into Irish whiskey.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, great read. Now I wish I was 21.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Bill, thanks for the heads up on the Clontarf. I will try to get hold of a bottle soon, maybe for the Texas - a&m game. What do you like to smoke with Irish Whiskey?


----------

